# Please keep posts on topic.



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Folks,

We've got a great forum here with a good mixture of very experienced and new hobbyists. It's only natural for those looking to learn about the hobby to post questions which may have already been asked and to make replies that may be somewhat off topic or viewed as "non-essential" by the more experienced of us here. It's not hard for anyone to forget that we were all new to this at one time. That being said, please keep your posts as on topic as possible. 

One of the things I love about APC most is that we don't judge members by their post count. You'll find that some restraint and meaningful posts will get more replies and earn more respect from the community than a larger number of extraneous posts. Please be considerate of the entire community. Nobody likes to sift through a long list of one or two line replies that would be better done through our Personal Message option. This is especially true of the moderators whose job it is to read each and every post made. 

I know I'm as guilty of this as everyone at times. All I'm asking for is a little restraint and consideration before making a reply or post. "Think before you talk" and "It's better to be quiet and be thought a fool than to open your mouth and prove it" both apply equally well to the internet as they do in real life. 

Consider this your one and only warning. If I come across a post and/or entire thread I feel isn't needed (ie fluff/SPAM) I'm going to delete it. 

Thanks,
Phil


----------

